# Fixing a ground blind



## dlotto28 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a broken rod too. I think I am going to splice it with the smallest pvc pipe I can find.


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

Go to Walmart and get some replacement tent poles, they are fiberglass and cheap. If you can't find them there any sporting goods store with camping supplies will have them.

peace.
unloaded


----------



## logansdad (Feb 12, 2010)

i broke mine to. i got a Shakespeare ugly stick and cut off the eyes. worked great


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

unloaded said:


> Go to Walmart and get some replacement tent poles, they are fiberglass and cheap. If you can't find them there any sporting goods store with camping supplies will have them.
> 
> peace.
> unloaded


That's what I did on mine, I trimmed the ends with my cut-off saw. Just make sure to use the same diameter, or the ends will keep sliding off when you put it up or take it down. ---- frustrating ----. Good Luck!


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

I just read were a guy had some poles broke in his and he got them free from Primos


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

ya they have a one year warranty on them and Ive had mine just over a year, I called them the other day.


----------



## Son of Rooster (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, I have three of the Ground Max. I admit I did a dumbass move and left them out in our heavy ass snows we had this winter....two of them were trashed. I went to Lowes and purchased some driveway markers made of fiberglass. Here's what you have to do, start with a cut off wheel on the dremel, and cut it off flush at the metal flange








Second drill out the old fiberglass that has broken, I used the shop vac at the same time to collect the dust. As you can see the driveway marker fits perfect, put the metal end of the marker in the metal part of the hub.








You might have to use a carbide grinder to get all of the old rod out.
Fit and reassemble. Make sure you measure the remaining original rods, in mine the roof rods are shorter than the walls.








I checked the replacement prices for the hubs on primos web page...around $44.00 each. Five hubs at $44.00 each, not going through Primos. And, I am not bashing Primos. Each one of the rods at Lowes cost me $1.98 each. I Got twenty in repair for my dumbass move of not bringing in the blinds, with a cheap repair:rock-on:


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

Son of Rooster said:


> Well, I have three of the Ground Max. I admit I did a dumbass move and left them out in our heavy ass snows we had this winter....two of them were trashed. I went to Lowes and purchased some driveway markers made of fiberglass. Here's what you have to do, start with a cut off wheel on the dremel, and cut it off flush at the metal flange
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a genius Idea, now do these rods hold up as well as the ones from primos? I now have a good way to salvage my ground max that I too left out this winter and it ended up in the river. Lol. Need to get r done before turkey season. Did you glue the rods into the metal hub? If so what kind of glue did you use?


----------



## Son of Rooster (Mar 3, 2007)

ac777 said:


> That's a genius Idea, now do these rods hold up as well as the ones from primos? I now have a good way to salvage my ground max that I too left out this winter and it ended up in the river. Lol. Need to get r done before turkey season. Did you glue the rods into the metal hub? If so what kind of glue did you use?


I'll let you know, I do not see why they won't. I didn't need to glue the rod ends in, the metal cap on the rods holds real snug.

I am also going to check out the electric fence rods from tractor supply.


----------



## SlimTastic (Sep 10, 2009)

I used those driveway markers a year ago. Held up great, cheap,easy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nacho2770 (Mar 13, 2007)

Now does anyone have a fix for torn fabric?? :teeth:


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Son of Rooster said:


> Well, I have three of the Ground Max. I admit I did a dumbass move and left them out in our heavy ass snows we had this winter....two of them were trashed. I went to Lowes and purchased some driveway markers made of fiberglass. Here's what you have to do, start with a cut off wheel on the dremel, and cut it off flush at the metal flange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir are amazing, I stumbled across this thread after searching on google for a cheaper alternative to the aformentioned $44.00 replacement hubs from Primos, I would have needed 2 because I had a single rod broken on two differenc hubs, however in 20 minutes and for $4.22 I now have my ground max back and you cant tell any difference until your in the blind, then its obvious when two rods are orange lol. As for durability and how long they will last.....even if I need to replace these new "rods" yearly, the way I figure I got over 2 decades of replacing them in this same way before I get to the price of what 2 hubs would have cost from Primos!!!!


----------



## MO_buckhunter (Aug 26, 2011)

I used a piece of small PVC pipe that I cut length-wise and slipped over the broken pole in the blind (so the break is in the middle of the pipe. Then I used two worm gear clamps to pinch the PVC down on the blind poles. It was cheap and easy and it's still holding up.


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thats a great idea going to bookmark this thread in case one of the rods on my blind break.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Broke one of mine last season due to heavy snowfall. Went to tractor supply co and bought the fiberglass poles they use for electric fences(.99cents a piece). Cut the pointy end off to the length I needed and glued it back into the hub. Took about twenty minutes from start to finish. Best way to go IMO and it's actually a little stronger than the factory poles. Good luck.


----------



## FiddlersGreen (Aug 15, 2010)

Nacho2770 said:


> Now does anyone have a fix for torn fabric?? :teeth:


probably just go to any craft or fabric store and get some material. thats what im gonna do with my ameristep since i cut the front window bigger for turkey season. gonna attach fabric to the inside poles to allow it to slide up and down kinda similar to the db.


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

Those driveway markers are great. I used two and a small pice of leather to make shooting sticks for my rifle. 
Also have usd for replacement tent poles.


----------



## ckinkennon (Mar 21, 2011)

Son of Rooster said:


> Well, I have three of the Ground Max. I admit I did a dumbass move and left them out in our heavy ass snows we had this winter....two of them were trashed. I went to Lowes and purchased some driveway markers made of fiberglass. Here's what you have to do, start with a cut off wheel on the dremel, and cut it off flush at the metal flange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great fix! I used an electric fence post instead of the driveway markers, but the fix worked well. Thanks again!!!! Happy Hunting!


----------



## rwk (Mar 25, 2006)

*rods*

They might be stonger.


----------



## chadnicoletti (Jun 29, 2012)

Nacho2770 said:


> Now does anyone have a fix for torn fabric?? :teeth:


My blind was given to my by another hunting buddy last season. I was never staked down and blew into the woods then a limb went through the top of it. It had tears on top and one of the sides but no fabric was lost just torn. I took the poles out and laid it flat. I got gorilla tape mossy oak breakup infinity from Lowes and taped the tear lines inside and out. Then I used goop the adhesive to seal the outside of the tapes I ran after I put the poles back in and set it up. I really think the goop is a good addition to add waterproofing and stability. I dont have any pics unfortunately and the bilind is in the woods haha, Maybe ill snap some when I go out next to corn up.


----------



## MathewsOhio (Feb 9, 2012)

I've got a matrix and I broke a rod this year. This blind is 5-6 years old and all I had to pay was shipping for new rods from Primos.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

NJlungbuster said:


> Broke one of mine last season due to heavy snowfall. Went to tractor supply co and bought the fiberglass poles they use for electric fences(.99cents a piece). Cut the pointy end off to the length I needed and glued it back into the hub. Took about twenty minutes from start to finish. Best way to go IMO and it's actually a little stronger than the factory poles. Good luck.


That's exactly what i do too. Works great

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## W.IL.BowHunter (Jul 10, 2010)

i did the Dumb thing too left ot our during the season with bad weather found it upside down and hole in fabric but now after seeing some of your fixes i my have some hope you guys rock as usual


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

The G said:


> I just read were a guy had some poles broke in his and he got them free from Primos


I agree with this guy.


I called them when I bought a blind on ebay (I even told them I bought it off of ebay) and told them I had two broken poles and they sent me three for free. They send he longest ones for the top so it they are for the side you need to cut them a bit but they are still free and the original part. I would call them instead trying to make my own. I agree all these guys ideas will work and work well but they will send them to you for free.


----------



## Db65 (Mar 22, 2009)

email primos. told them i had 2 rods break and they sent me replacement rods.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

I've just slid a piece of small copper tubing over the rod, center it on the break and duct tape it on. has held for 2 years.


----------

